# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Печатная форма

## Fadler

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите пожалуйста при печати упд или сф не проставляется кпп организации.
где и как нужно поправить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста при печати упд или сф не проставляется кпп организации.
> где и как нужно поправить?


Какая конфигурация и ее релиз?

----------

Fadler (25.07.2022)

----------


## Fadler

> Какая конфигурация и ее релиз?


Сейчас обновили на БП КОРП, ред3.0-3.0.116.27, думал исправится и пропадет данное неудобство, но увы нет(

----------


## Fadler

> Сейчас обновили на БП КОРП, ред3.0-3.0.116.27, думал исправится и пропадет данное неудобство, но увы нет(


п-а 8.3.20.1710

----------


## alexandr_ll

> п-а 8.3.20.1710


Возможно неверно заполнены реквизиты организации. Моет указано Физ. лицо.

----------

Fadler (25.07.2022)

----------


## Fadler

> Возможно неверно заполнены реквизиты организации. Моет указано Физ. лицо.


если вы про Вид-организации то в этом нет ошибок, стоит юл.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> если вы про Вид-организации то в этом нет ошибок, стоит юл.


В корп не могу проверить, в проф у меня выводится нормально В крайнем случае можно приспособить внешнюю печатную форму.

----------

Fadler (25.07.2022)

----------


## Fadler

> В корп не могу проверить, в проф у меня выводится нормально В крайнем случае можно приспособить внешнюю печатную форму.


Не подскажете где ее посмотреть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не подскажете где ее посмотреть?


https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h9vA/CohpKX7Gg

----------

Fadler (26.07.2022), ZapMos (31.07.2022)

----------


## Fadler

*alexandr_ll* , спасибо, попробую!

----------

